# Thicker Vape? - Terminator Bottom Feeder



## Vapordude

Hey guys

So I bought a bottom feeder mech mod about a month ago, the flavor is fantastic
don't get me wrong...I was just wondering if there were a way to get thicker clouds?
The vapor production isnt bad, but even if I do pull for over 3 - 4 seconds they clouds
still come out average.







Online dudes blowing huge clouds...even with this same model,
but I'm uncertain of how to get there.





Not same model but the clouds I want to get.

I've made x2 24 gauge kanthal coils with Dove cotton...I'm thinking maybe it could be the cotton
but both coils light up at the same time quickly. Should maybe try Japanese cotton instead... I've also left space for airflow in any case.






Or maybe its something else?

Any advice would be awesome.

Thanks

- Vapordude


----------



## GerharddP

Vapordude said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So I bought a bottom feeder mech mod about a month ago, the flavor is fantastic
> don't get me wrong...I was just wondering if there were a way to get thicker clouds?
> The vapor production isnt bad, but even if I do pull for over 3 - 4 seconds they clouds
> still come out average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online dudes blowing huge clouds...even with this same model,
> but I'm uncertain of how to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not same model but the clouds I want to get.
> 
> I've made x2 24 gauge kanthal coils with Dove cotton...I'm thinking maybe it could be the cotton
> but both coils light up at the same time quickly. Should maybe try Japanese cotton instead... I've also left space for airflow in any case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe its something else?
> 
> Any advice would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - Vapordude


Whats the pg/vg ratio of your juice? High vg equals thicker clouds..


----------



## Rowan Francis

look at putting a better atty on your terminator , the atty that come with is passable but there are way better out there .Also look at getting high VG juices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

There are a few things to consider for bigger clouds. 

Firstly your atty needs to change. You need something with much better airflow. 
Then you need to build lower ohm coils. 
Also try a bigger ID when building coils. The bigger the better. 
I good starting point is dual coil 24g 3mm ID with 5 wraps. Should come in around 0.2 ohm.
The vape is surprisingly smooth, warm and amazing clouds. 
Using a higher vg juice on this type of build will produce dense clouds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Xhale

your question: people are running the **same** setup as you and making bigger clouds. Why?
answer: lung training...lower nic levels (3mg or below) 70%+ vg juice...lighting.
Those all play a part.

If you cant *equal* what others are doing with same equipment, then changing your equipment may not be the best advice.

For reference: I have two of the things and have lovely fluffy clouds, but cant blow a 5foot long plume, because of *me*..inhales etc. Lung shot over years of smoking. Even in the same car, I cant match a Schumacher lap (although after recent events I may be able to...dark humour)
I'm happy with what I can blow though, can fog out a room, have vapour I can almost chew on it is so thick, using this same terminator and atty.

I, as a individual, cant blow clouds like that, even though I am using the same equipment. Nothing to do with coils or anything, the equipment is capable of it. I just cant inhale that much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

@Xhale my money is on that dude using 100% VG.


----------



## Vapordude

Thanks for the quick replies holy sh*t 

Gerhard ive PG 50% VG 50%.

Rowan and Marzuq thanks I'll look into doing that, perhaps getting higher VG will give me better results...

Xhale yeah thats actually the video i was watching eariler, he pulls huge clouds wtf. But I guess your right with the lung training...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale

if it helps, I went from "I think my stuff is broken, what am i doing wrong, cant even blow a small baby cloud" to "oh wow. thats quite cool" just by changing my nic level from 12mg to 3mg, and changing from 70% pg to 70% vg. I just cant seem to take a long drag with higher nic.
Currently running that rda at about 0.25ohm, but with upgraded internal box wiring "just in case"


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Exhale air out of your lungs before you inhale vapor. Inhale hard and quickly. Open your mouth and blow out hard but not to hard as to "break the cloud". Don't keep your lips closed. You aren't blowing out a candle. You're blowing a cloud . Lower nic (so you're able to inhale longer). Higher VG so the clouds are thicker. Airflow. Airflow. Airflow. Drill out the holes on your atty if you must. You'll be able to blow clouds. Give it wings mate, enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Exhale air out of your lungs before you inhale vapor. Inhale hard and quickly. Open your mouth and blow out hard but not to hard as to "break the cloud". Don't keep your lips closed. You aren't blowing out a candle. You're blowing a cloud . Lower nic (so you're able to inhale longer). Higher VG so the clouds are thicker. Airflow. Airflow. Airflow. Drill out the holes on your atty if you must. You'll be able to blow clouds. Give it wings mate, enjoy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wise words spokem from a cloud champ!
Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper - that was informative


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Wise words spokem from a cloud champ!
> Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper - that was informative


Pleasure @Silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

I also find using more wick can make it condensate a bit slower equating to bigger clouds.


----------



## Vapordude

Drilling holes? Thats an idea  I'll need a hellasmall drillbit to do that tho


----------



## Viper_SA

There you go, all you will ever need to know about blowing clouds. This video has really helped me. By the way, a dual coil, 5 wrap, twisted 26G setup really rocks in the Owl, BUT the airflow still sucks. Try to open the three air holes into one long slot. I chucked mine in a box, so many more great RDA's available that it wasn't worth the effort. Get yourself the Velocity RDA wit the bottom feed pin from @Sir Vape and you WILL be happy for it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Drill the 3 holes to 2mm each. That's nice n airy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapordude

Shit thanks Viper that RDA looks sweet, and its not not too expensive either.


----------



## Viper_SA

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-velocity-thread.t13101/

Pleasure dude. Really enjoying mine, and it has good flavor for such a chucker. My CLT v3 chucks just as well, but with much less flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZYLOSS

Okay! Pardon me, I didn't read the entire thread, but here's my 5 cents from CCI(Cloud Chasers Inc).

Clouds require you to have a lot of vapour production within 7 seconds of firing your mod. Seemingly that you have a terminator, I would advise NOT going lower than 22 gauge on a single 18650 battery. Ramp up time takes a bit too long to produce enough vapour. You want it to immediately PUMP vapour from the get go.

As mentioned previously by Yusuf and Silver, push out any excess air in your lungs when you fire initially to ensure you dont get splatter. Suck as hard as you can as quick as you can with maximum air flow. Shouldnt be longer than 3-4 seconds even... otherwise you may get a dry hit or the vape is way too hot.

Personally, Im running a sig150w with a hellboy RDA for clouds. dual 20 gauge 7 wrap(0.15ohms) on a 2.5mm ID. 

If you have the battery capacity to push enough watts/volts, you'll be able to build coils that are wider and have more resistance, which in return creates more vapour at higher watts and a lot of flavour at lower watts. MIND YOU! Too low watts will cause bubbling/spitting.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Good points by @ZYLOSS above. And bear in mind that we do not know how low a resistance the Terminator can take. It has a wire in there which could be a limiting factor and at too low a resistance the firing button might start to melt. So, be careful. Use safe batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Vapordude

My advice would be the following bud. I'm sure it will probably echo the sentiments of the others.

A. Get yourself a new dripper that has good airflow and lots of space for coils. 

B. Make the switch to the higher VG as suggested by the others. 

C. Shoot for a resistance of 0.3. I would not push your mod beyond that point as I'm not sure if the internals can take more than that.

D. Spend more time and effort in perfecting your build. I'm sire your current atty is a pain to build on. 

With your new atty, make the coils as perfect as can be. Center them to be in line with the air holes and make sure that all the wraps are touching.

Also dry burn the coils and pinch them to compress them and make sure that they are glowing from the inside out. 

When wicking. Try and ensure that the coils have enough space underneath in order for the vapour to escape. Don't let the cotton obstruct the coil underneath. 

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn

Marzuq said:


> There are a few things to consider for bigger clouds.
> 
> Firstly your atty needs to change. You need something with much better airflow.
> Then you need to build lower ohm coils.
> Also try a bigger ID when building coils. The bigger the better.
> I good starting point is dual coil 24g 3mm ID with 5 wraps. Should come in around 0.2 ohm.
> The vape is surprisingly smooth, warm and amazing clouds.
> Using a higher vg juice on this type of build will produce dense clouds.


adding to this would be airflow.. I do not know what the airflow is like on the atty but it may help to get it a bit bigger, drilling the holes out to a bigger diameter... because if you are going to build coils that produce bigger clouds, it helps to have airflow to get that to your lungs and out...


----------



## whatalotigot

Having more airflow also allows cooling of the lower ohm coils. making it easier and more enjoyable to vape at lower ohm. .1ohm on a massive airflow atty is much better then .1ohm on a magma or plume veil. TRUST ME


----------



## Vapordude

All this information is golden.

When I fire (most of the time however), the liquid shoots/spits and its little annoying. I've made sure that I've left space for air but I keep running into this same problem.

Also the mod seems to get pretty hot after a couple of hits.

Would this then be from it being too low of a wattage?


----------



## Andre

Vapordude said:


> All this information is golden.
> 
> When I fire (most of the time however), the liquid shoots/spits and its little annoying. I've made sure that I've left space for air but I keep running into this same problem.
> 
> Also the mod seems to get pretty hot after a couple of hits.
> 
> Would this then be from it being too low of a wattage?


Probably the design of that atomizer.


----------



## Yiannaki

Vapordude said:


> All this information is golden.
> 
> When I fire (most of the time however), the liquid shoots/spits and its little annoying. I've made sure that I've left space for air but I keep running into this same problem.
> 
> Also the mod seems to get pretty hot after a couple of hits.
> 
> Would this then be from it being too low of a wattage?


The spitting could be a wicking issue man. In that you don't have enough wick sitting through your coil. The wick is probably too loosely threaded through the coil. (This has been the cause of spitting in my experience)

With regard to the heat of the mod, it's most probably coming from the atty. Remember that those 24g coils get incredibly hot and that will heat up the rda especially If they're sitting close to the edge.


----------

